# Proof that iPhone and iPod users are weiners!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://asia.cnet.com/crave/2010/02/11/korea-s-sausage-stylus-really-works/

Okay, just kidding....But since I posted since I posted a thread here that could be viewed as positive on the iPhone and hostile to the Zune which is beloved of our host here, I thought I'd post something to try to get back in good standing!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That is hilarious! Finally a use for those gross-looking, sausage-snack things.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

lol, thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://asia.cnet.com/crave/2010/02/11/korea-s-sausage-stylus-really-works/
> 
> Okay, just kidding....But since I posted since I posted a thread here that could be viewed as positive on the iPhone and hostile to the Zune which is beloved of our host here, I thought I'd post something to try to get back in good standing!


LOL - - okay, you're back in my good books, Hooded!


----------

